# Update From Chris in Japan.



## chriselle (Mar 12, 2011)

Hello all.  We are fine but it has been a wild past few days.  

The quake hit just as we were heading to Nagano for our final ski trip of the season.  In the area (by Mt. Fuji) where we were the quake registered a 6+.  We were in the truck, stopped at a traffic light and everything was shaking and jolting for what seemed like minutes.  The epicenter was more than 500km away.

We considered going back home but as our house is right on the beach at the 3 meter mark and they were warning of 10m tsunamis...we thought it prudent to continue on to unscathed Nagano.  Our entire town was evacuated and I just prepared for the fact that my house was going to be gone.  

Power, land line phones, cell phone services were all out for large areas of Japan so there was no way to find out about our home, our friends and our city.  

Later that night I was able to contact a friend through Skype and he said that Ito was spared with little damage.  Relieved we went to bed but at 4 in the morning Nagano had a 6.9 shaker so our refuge wasn't so safe either.

  My heart is heavy these days as I lived for 4 years up in Sendai which is a city of more than 1 million that has seen 60% of the city wasted.  Nearby towns and small cities that we used to spend summer vacations in are gone.....literally wiped off the landscape by the Tsunami.  Many friends are missing.

We can really use your mojo, vibe, thoughts, and prayers. I fear we are going to see 10's of thousands lost lives in the coming months.  

And the Fukushima reactors have the potential to take the devastation to whole new level.

Cheers,

  Chris


----------



## danroggensee (Mar 12, 2011)

Chris my thoughts and prayers are with all of the people of Japan.  God bless you all

Dan


----------



## IPD_Mrs (Mar 12, 2011)

Chris,

I am so glad to see your post.  I have been thinking of each and every member that I know has been in harms way over the past day/hours and have sent many prayers your way.  I'm so very sorry for your losses and know that this is a very difficult time for you and your family.  I am glad that you are safe, unharmed and likely will have your home at some point.

I will continue to send many prayers to all of you and for the people of Japan.  I pray that your external recovery from this disaster will be complete and swift. God's speed.


----------



## Akula (Mar 12, 2011)

Our thoughts and prayers are with all of the people.


----------



## Displaced Canadian (Mar 12, 2011)

Glad you are safe.


----------



## jimm1 (Mar 12, 2011)

God, have mercy on those
who are alone. 
Bring caring helpers 
into their lives.
_Luke 1:50_


----------



## PenMan1 (Mar 12, 2011)

Chris, I have been thinking of you for the last three days. I'm REALLY glad to see your post! I'm glad to see that you are ok.

My thoghts, prayers and mojo go out to you, your family and all of the good residents of Japan.

Has anyone heard from Lee?


----------



## workinforwood (Mar 12, 2011)

So great to hear  you are ok Chris.  Keep us up to date how you are doing and if there's anything we can do to help.


----------



## moke (Mar 12, 2011)

Chris,
Thanks for the post, please keep us "posted" as things progress.  We will keep you and all your countryman in our prayers.


----------



## jttheclockman (Mar 12, 2011)

I have watched the news and seen photos but I am sure these are nothing compared to being there and seeing first hand the destruction. Glad to read you are well and I do wish all those there God's Speed in the aftermath of this disaster.


----------



## greggas (Mar 12, 2011)

Chris, glad to hear that you and your fam are o.k....wish you and your friends the best....hope the worst is over..will keep all in my prayers


----------



## LEAP (Mar 12, 2011)

Chris,
It's so good to hear that you are OK. Our thoughts and prayers go out to all effected by this terrible tragedy.


----------



## markgum (Mar 12, 2011)

good to hear from you Chris.  Keeping the entire country of Japan in our prayers.


----------



## el_d (Mar 12, 2011)

our prayers are with you Chris and others in Japan.


----------



## TomW (Mar 12, 2011)

MoJo applied.  Stay safe!
Tom


----------



## BRobbins629 (Mar 12, 2011)

Glad you're okay.  Our thoughts are with you.


----------



## Dalecamino (Mar 12, 2011)

Glad to hear from you Chris. It's amazing your lives were spared and, you'll still have a home, I hope. Thanks for letting us know you're OK and, I'll continue to think about you and, your family. I'm saddened by the intire event. Take care!


----------



## steeler fan1 (Mar 12, 2011)

Chris,

Glad to hear you and your family are safe. Our prayers to you and yours as well as all affected by this disaster. 

Carl


----------



## Jim15 (Mar 12, 2011)

Prayers will be said for all in the way of this catastrophe.


----------



## Kalai (Mar 12, 2011)

Hi Chris, I am glad you and your family are okay, stay safe, our prayers are with you, aloha.

Chris "Kalai"


----------



## chriselle (Mar 13, 2011)

Thank you everyone.  It's hush, hush but there is a pretty steady trickle of people leaving Tokyo for fear of disaster(s) at the Fukushima nuclear plants.  We are keeping a close watch on the news and preparing to possibly join the exodus.


----------



## altaciii (Mar 13, 2011)

Wow Chris, I'm glad that your family is safe. You were the first one I thought about when news about the quake started coming in. I hope the coming days bring much needed help to the people of Japan and that the country springs back stronger. Stay safe.


----------



## chriselle (Mar 13, 2011)

altaciii said:


> Wow Chris, I'm glad that your family is safe. You were the first one I thought about when news about the quake started coming in. I hope the coming days bring much needed help to the people of Japan and that the country springs back stronger. Stay safe.



Thank you Alex.  Scheduled 3 hour area power outages start tomorrow to keep Tokyo up and running.   Country wide shortages of non-perishable foods are starting.

And many interesting and horrific stories are also "surfacing"..

 One of the towns that had damage from a tsunami in the past spent millions on a 10 meter wall to protect it.  After this tsunami the only thing remaining of the town is a perfectly built,... 10 meter high wall.


----------



## wood128 (Mar 13, 2011)

Glad you and your family are safe. We will be praying for all the people in Japan that have been affected by the quake . Take care and keep us updated .

Joe


----------



## Daniel (Mar 13, 2011)

Chris, I coudl not be more relieved to hear from you if you where a family member. Thank you for finding the time in a moment like this to post. Prayers are being said for you and many many others. stay safe.


----------



## Rangertrek (Mar 13, 2011)

Good to hear you are doing Ok.  Our thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## nava1uni (Mar 13, 2011)

Glad to hear that you are doing well.  Hope it stays that way and that Japan will be able to rise from this horrific disaster.  Many prayers and energy being sent to you and the people of Japan.  Hope that there are no more after shocks or nuclear problems.  Stay safe.


----------



## Lenny (Mar 13, 2011)

I too was relieved to hear that you and your family were safe.

I have also wondered about HankLee .... Does anyone know ...Is he stateside now?

I still fear for the people of Japan,.... I don't think this is over!  Please stay safe!


----------



## kinggabby (Mar 13, 2011)

My thoughts and prayers go out to the families who lost either homes or worse their friends and families. No words of comfort could ever remove the pain from their hearts and minds. Sadly that pain will be with them for the remainders of their lives, but time will change some ( not all ) of the memories to good thoughts of the past.


----------



## CSue (Mar 13, 2011)

i'm really glad you and your family are okay.  All suffering in the wake of these events are in my prayers.

I am concerned for Hank as well.   Does anyone know if he and his family are safe?  My prayers with you all in Japan.


----------



## bitshird (Mar 13, 2011)

Chris, Glad to hear you are safe,  I can not envision the amount of destruction the  area around Sendai, I just heard that there avae been two explosions at one of the Nuke stations, but so far not a lot of escape radiation and it's blowing out to sea for tonight but may shift inland in the next day or so. I got up at 5;00 am and was watching as the helicopters were filming the Tsunami wash over Sendai, I couldn't move, watching that was damn near like watching 911. My heart goes out to everyone affected by this horrible occurrence, I hope your life loss estimate is way high, but after watching the water and mud just keep pushing buildings farms and autos and rolling them like they were balls or logs or toys  was the most incredible images of devastation I can remember. And now a volcano is acting up as well,  be safe and keep us in the loop if you can, I understand the communication problems, .Thank God Tokyo has a more stringent building code regarding quake resistant buildings, in the newer hi rises, the rubber reinforced concrete helps absorb a lot of the movement.


----------



## chriselle (Mar 14, 2011)

bitshird said:


> Chris, Glad to hear you are safe,  I can not envision the amount of destruction the  area around Sendai, I just heard that there avae been two explosions at one of the Nuke stations, but so far not a lot of escape radiation and it's blowing out to sea for tonight but may shift inland in the next day or so. I got up at 5;00 am and was watching as the helicopters were filming the Tsunami wash over Sendai, I couldn't move, watching that was damn near like watching 911. My heart goes out to everyone affected by this horrible occurrence, I hope your life loss estimate is way high, but after watching the water and mud just keep pushing buildings farms and autos and rolling them like they were balls or logs or toys  was the most incredible images of devastation I can remember. And now a volcano is acting up as well,  be safe and keep us in the loop if you can, I understand the communication problems, .Thank God Tokyo has a more stringent building code regarding quake resistant buildings, in the newer hi rises, the rubber reinforced concrete helps absorb a lot of the movement.



  I had friends in downtown Tokyo at the time of the quake and yes...judging by their accounts it is quite amazing that there wasn't more damage.  
Rolling power outages have started across 5 areas for 3 hour intervals to supply power to the stricken areas.  The nuclear plants are in serious trouble but I think the media especially the foreign media is really hamming up the "meltdown" hype.  Anyone who knows these type of reactors will attest that the hype is unfounded.  
  That volcano has been acting up for a while now....it's really no biggy in the big picture.  I was driving by Mt Fuji today coming back from Nagano and I looked up at the big fella and said..."Now, you behave yourself"..lol.  

I know what you mean about watching the video.  That footage was taken just south of Sendai in an area called Natori and Arahama.  I used to drive down those roads every weekend.  The place I lived in when I was in Sendai is gone and I wouldn't have ever thought the water would come that far.....damn, it was a good five minute drive down to the beach.


----------



## Glenn McCullough (Mar 14, 2011)

Chris,   
        So happy you are fine, prayers and good wishes are sent. Keep us informed, please.


----------



## dgscott (Mar 14, 2011)

Praying. Praying a lot.
Doug


----------



## chriselle (Mar 15, 2011)

Just thought I'd post why I was so concerned for our house.  We we're blessed to not have been affected this time but it easily could have been different.  Our place is the flat top in the middle.


----------



## workinforwood (Mar 15, 2011)

Beautiful place. Reminds me of any place in USA too. Very cool photo, thanks.  uh..but now I know where you live!  Party!!!


----------



## chriselle (Mar 15, 2011)

workinforwood said:


> Beautiful place. Reminds me of any place in USA too. Very cool photo, thanks.  uh..but now I know where you live!  Party!!!



And hey,  if all doesn't go well, it'll glow in the dark, too.    Thinking of sending my wife and kid back to Canada for a while until all this plays out.  Decisions, decisions.


----------



## johnnycnc (Mar 15, 2011)

Glad you are ok, Chris.


----------



## phillywood (Mar 15, 2011)

Chris, I am so glad to hear that you and your family are OK. My mother in law is from Japan and she still have her sisters and brothers who live there and I called her and she said they were fine since they are form higher grounds, however learning of the news was not that easy for me since seeing what i saw I know many people would be very heart broken after all this settles down and they can find out about the facts that stricken them. I very happy that you are all safe and it would be wise decision on your part to send your wife and kids back home, however, it would be hard on them not knowing that how you'd be doing day by day until your safe return to Canada.
God, bless you and your family and we all send our prayers your way and stay safe. Amy God bring harmony back to all of the people effected by this tragedy soon.


----------

